# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Sarim's deserted Yoga Workbook

## sarimdesert

Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson #1
Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World
Level 1-3) I have been trying to do level 1-3 for a few days throughout my day noticing all the different sounds and i did notice alot of sounds, I would say it came to me as quite a surprise that how much I ignore the sound of my own breathing and the sound of my heart pumping, well it's more of a feel, but i did pick up quite alot of sounds i wasn't aware of before, I really think I am making significant progress.Level 2 was quite hard, keeping in tune with all of the noises i ignored, but i think i am getting better at it.As i have been trying to be tuned to all the noises throughout the day, I think Level 3 is a check  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sivason

Welcome to the class. Pretty crazy how much we tune out, isn't it?

----------


## sarimdesert

Yes it is, a few days back i noticed something weird, i was trying to sleep at an irregular place when i focused on the sound of the fan running in the room i realized my mind was creating a tone to accompany the motion of the fan which it created when i slept in my regular place, it was hard not to focus on the sound coming from my mind but after a while when I let it be, it just went...

----------


## Sivason

Good to observe such things. The mind is amazing, and watching it can be a great awareness skill in its self.

----------

